# MR memes... Keep it going



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*"Yeah, I got one of those... it's in a drawer somewhere. Hang on, I'll look."







*


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

JUST A THOUGHT
_I’m convinced trains are like children..._
*They don’t act up until you get visitors over*.

-- LS


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey, that’s not a meme….


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Old_Hobo said:


> View attachment 561630


Not to be crude but, if she was my wife, trains would be the last thing on my mind.

Just sayin'...


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

LateStarter said:


> View attachment 561595


I can’t deny it, this one is me


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Old_Hobo said:


> View attachment 561730


Grammar, either you are right or you are wrong.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey, I don’t write them, I only find them….😂

Yeah, I noticed that the second I saw it, but….


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)




----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

I love F-units.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> View attachment 561767


Which Atlas book is this track plan from?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

shaygetz said:


> View attachment 561789


Well , Shaygets You had to go there.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The Southern Railroad said:


> Well , Shaygets You had to go there.
> View attachment 561796


Duuuuude!!!! YOU had to go THERE!?


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> View attachment 561693


Hay - Hobo , ::: This one tops them all - I was scrolling down and started laughing my butt off - almost pissed my pants l
Thanks for laugh - I needed that.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

The Southern Railroad said:


> Well , Shaygets You had to go there.
> View attachment 561796


Only if the hobby shop is on that beach!
I'm my experience, the easier on the eyes, the bigger the problem. 
I'll take faithfull,honest and caring over model hot iceberg every time


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

shaygetz said:


> Duuuuude!!!! YOU had to go THERE!?


Some things you just can't un-see. Where's the eye bleach?


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

or a pencil to poke my minds eye out.....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

She is absolutely gorgeous at closing time.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

And cheaper by the pound…..or because of the pounds….


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Keep making jokes, I’d hit it


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Um...*_


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

oh, that's going to work well....


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

LateStarter said:


> _*Um...*_
> View attachment 563390


A few weeks back we posted the picture above to our Facebook page. It had just begun to circulate around the web. While it provided a nice laugh and I, like most of you, was certain it was a hoax, I knew nothing of the origin of the image. Now we have some answers courtesy of Marcus Wong from the site Waking up in Geelong.

Wong describes himself as a “train nut, amateur photographer, and software developer” from Melbourne, Austrailia.

About two weeks after the initial April 5 posting of the image on Facebook, Wong was able to track down details. The picture came from Tom Bongaerts, a firefighter in the small town of Bornem in Belgium. Wong, who unlike the editor of this rag, actually does a little research, found a follow-up post to the Facebook page of FireRescue1.com from Bongaerts (again, something I totally missed) that explains the mischief behind the picture:



> *Hey, this past week our funny photo went viral throughout the whole world. Thousands of shares and likes in many different countries! Once and for all: the picture was taken in Belgium, in a small village called Bornem. After a minor intervention, we had some time left near the railway to make this picture. Since there were no trains running at all for a week due to maintenance works, we can state that our joke was a real success! Thanks to our entire team, 2nd sqdn Firefighters Bornem!*


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Well that just took all the fun out of it.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

No one likes hearing the truth.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm shocked!! This means there are things on the internet that are not necessarily true!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Gramps said:


> I'm shocked!! This means there are things on the internet that are not necessarily true!


Say it isn't SO, Ethel!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It is….I read it on the internet…..


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

That track laying photo is not mis-aligned, the track is hanging in mid-air from the laying machine.


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

My brother worked for a shortline that had track running through Chicago, not often used. Often the train crew would have to go into a bar and ask the patrons to move their cars that were parked across the rails.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I have never seen it in person but photos of trains street running have always amazed me.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Old Hobo, the early years. 

Magic


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*This guy might be a rail fan*
Wha'd'ya think?_


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe…..although that’s not a meme…..


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*MEME*... *Definition*:_

a humorous image, video, piece of text, etc., that is copied (often with slight variations) and spread rapidly by internet users.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

But that’s image is not really humerous….careful of using strict definitions, they’ll bit you every time….🤣


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> But that’s image is not really humerous….


Yeah, God forbid you would find it humorous.
Anything to buck the obvious, right?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, I did look up the word humorous, and that pic does not fit the meaning…..least to me…..

It is a pretty cool motorcycle though, I will give you that….


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Already appeared in post #79, but it is a good one….


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> Already appeared in post #79, but it is a good one….


Whoopsy. I obviously didn’t go through the thread first. My bad. “Won’t happen again there, Guv’ner.” 😉


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

No worries…..


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------

